# Trivia 2/21



## luckytrim (Feb 21, 2020)

trivia 2/21
DID YOU KNOW...
One of the most infamous precognitive dreams in history was  President
Lincoln's in 1865. The president dreamed of his own demise  just a few days
before he was assassinated in Ford’s Theater on April 14,  1865.


1. Jane eats a simple uncooked meal twice a day, sleeps only  six hours a
night, wears simple clothing, neither smokes nor drinks  alcohol, is
celibate, and has neither bank account nor investments. What  spiritual value
is she practicing?
2. Strange words are These ; ANAMNESIS ...
  a. - a degenerative state of the cell nucleus
  b. - the ability to recall past occurrences
  c. - ring or echo with sound
  d. - lacking order or coherence
3. The movie "O Brother, Where Art Thou?" starring George  Clooney, is 
essentially a modern retelling of which ancient work of  literature?
4. For which group was Hank Ballard the lead singer in  1960-1961?
5. The Qing dynasty was the last in China. What dynasty, known  for its 
highly prized ceramic ware, preceded it?
6. What was the British name for the city of Mumbai, India  ?
7. What country music queen was married when she was 14, had  four children 
before she was 21 and was a grandmother when she was  29?
  a. - Kitty Wells
  b. - Tammy Wynette
  c. - Wanda Jackson
  d. - Loretta Lynn
8. Strange words are These ; CACHET...
  a. - an indication of approved or superior  status
  b. - failure of one testes to descend into the  scrotum
  c. - liqueur poured over shaved ice
  d. - the state that precedes vomiting

TRUTH OR CRAP  ??
Joyce Kilmer (  'I think that I shall never see, a poem as  lovely as a
tree.' ) was killed in action during WWI .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. asceticism
2. - b
3.  The Odyssey
4. The Midnighters
5. the Ming Dynasty
6. Bombay
7. - d
8. - a

TRUTH !!
Sergeant Joyce Kilmer (b.1886) was a part of the 165th  infantry and was
killed in action near Ourcy, July 30, 1918.


----------

